# Sort of sisters...



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Well, I couldn't say no. I agreed to foster a dog found on the streets of Buffalo, NY who has lung cancer. She came over to see how she'd do with Bette, her new sister, and my just shy of 21 year old cat. They get along pretty well, so she moved right in. She doesn't have a name yet, is whiny because she's a little scared.
Help with names, please? Something...unusual?

I know she's not a poo, but could she please be an honorary poo?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

You are an amazing person! I love New sissy's collar. Isn't Bette sweet to just take her right in. 
I'm still in love with the name Pippin. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Donna, I'm just too soft, couldn't stand the thought of her spending her last weeks or months in a kennel. She's very sweet.

Pippin is adorable, but I kind of like people names...If she was a boy she'd be Prince Charles-- with those ears! 

I just can't think of anything but Twiggy so far-- she's so skinny.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh my God she is beautiful, it is so sad! Do you know anything more about her? How old is she roughly? Is she house trained? What is the prognosis for the lung cancer? Poor little thing it is heart breaking! I can't think of a name until you tell us more about her personality. Can I be her not so secret Santa please? What would she like? What does she need?


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Forgot to say, her collar is from her rescuer--a breast cancer awareness collar with a St Francis charm very sweet. I have to buy her a sweater, Bette's are too big!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Oh my God she is beautiful, it is so sad! Do you know anything more about her? How old is she roughly? Is she house trained? What is the prognosis for the lung cancer? Poor little thing it is heart breaking! I can't think of a name until you tell us more about her personality. Can I be her not so secret Santa please? What would she like? What does she need?


Oh, thank you, you're so sweet! She is 7 to 9 years old. Her cancer is terminal, but she isn't showing any signs of discomfort, and she's very happy, so they couldn't put her to sleep. Her rescuer (my vet's vet tech), said she didn't have any accidents at her house, but was crated most of the time. I've had her outside twice already. 

I've only known her an hour or so, but she's lying in my lap. She hasn't looked at toys, but everything is so new. We don't know if she ever had her own people, but is so sweet and friendly. Hate to think it, but maybe her people found out she was sick and just left her. Breaks my sappy heart!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Maybe she is lost? I don't know what is worse to think of, her family looking for her, the thought that they threw her out when she got sick, or the thought that she never had a family of her own? 

I am like you, I would never be able to turn a dog like that away! My old dog Max died of lung cancer. She stayed well until the very last days. I hope this lovely girl has an easy time of it. 

Please give her an extra special snuggle and pat from Rufus and I!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Sadly, she was at the City Shelter for a week, and they advertised looking for an owner. So, we'll probably never know.

So sorry about your Max! Glad to know he didn't suffer. 

I will give her a hug and kiss from you and Rufus! Thank you!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> Forgot to say, her collar is from her rescuer--a breast cancer awareness collar with a St Francis charm very sweet. I have to buy her a sweater, Bette's are too big!


Really generous of heart of all of you to let her be part of the family. How about Francis? And of course all the derivative nick names. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Aww Sue with your big heart Well glad they all get along Bette seems happy to be with her! I think you should call her Gemma which means jewel

Poor thing she is pretty tiny but cute! She can be an honorary poo


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Gemma and Frances are both sweet! She's a little whiny, like Fran Drescher!

She is so skinny. Just fed her--Bette had some, too. I feel so sad for her. Hope I can fatten her up. 

Thanks, Renee--I hope she can be an honorary poo, I will probably need some support from everyone. They told me she may have days or weeks or months. They'll do X-rays again in a couple of weeks.

She just answered to Fran! Trying Gemma now!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I think Fran is cute! And of course she can be an honorary poo! Suze you have the biggest heart! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

You are such a special person, the truest kind of dog lover I am so glad at this awful time in her life she found you, to make sure she has some quality life still to come. She also now has a whole new poo family that care and will be praying for her. I am sure the right name will come along and click with you. I hope she is able to settle tonight.


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks, Mo!

I just happened to flip her St Francis medal and it says "pray for us" on the back.  

It's going to be tough to name her, she answers to Gemma, Fran, and Patsy! A friend who loves AbFab suggested that one, I like it... But Patsy and her chain smoking..I don't know about that, with her diagnosis. Maybe Winnie.

Amanda, thank you. I just love the underdog, you know? She's still a bit nervous, and will have to sleep in a crate in the kitchen. My bedroom is too cold for her, and I don't want Bette to feel bad.
Tomorrow I'll take her to PetSmart to look for a sweater.

Thanks for letting her be an honorary poo--(with the ok of our sleeping UK friends). And all your help!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

She is gorgeous and we can all love her and you, Bette and your anchient cat for being so open hearted to take her in.
It is brave of you, knowing that you you will be heart broken to say good bye. Lots of respect to you.
I love her ears and she should be called Rabbit... but knowing you like people names how about Kate? She is certainly beautiful enough. 
Although I do like Patsy - but the line between bad taste and good humour can sometimes be a bit thin.
Cancer is a rotten thing. Bless you.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh how lovely of you and bette to welcome her to a loving home, 
I'm sure she will give you all her love, I like something that was mentioned earlier:
Sissy, it goes well with bette, & she is better new sis! 
Ps I can't believe how old your cat is!! X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh Bless you for taking her in, she is such a little poppet, she needs a sweet name to suit a dainty lady, Fran is my niece's name (Frances), we used to call her Frannie when she was younger, like Gemma, - Daisy just sprang to mind for some reason. Trying to think of Auntie names, I have an Auntie Babs and Betty.


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks, ladies. I am sure if you were in the same situation as me--live alone, big fenced area for dogs, not working, and the rescue group is providing health care, medicine, and food--many of you would do the same. Really the Only hard part is knowing she's dying, and that just sucks. It will be awful, but I just couldn't say no.

Funny thing is, I'm treating her like she's blind! 

Love Daisy! Kate I would change to Katie, a little too much like Betty. She has answered to every name I've tried on! Will try them all and see what clicks.


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh Suze you have such a kind heart it's so lovely that Bettie has taken so well to her new siss. I bet Bettie and the cat know she is not well and are happy for her to live with you all to make her feel happy and safe. I like Poppy or Lucy or even Emily for a name? Sending lots of love and hugs your way to you all xxx

PS - Yes I would do the same if I was in your position, hopefully when I retire I will have the time to do so x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I hope she had a good night! How about Bunny? It suits the ears and I have known two women called Bunny in my life. Both very energetic, but salt of the earth type people.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

How did she make out through the night did she sleep well? Hope you all had a good night. How about Celeste (guess it means abandoned, past unknown)?? Hope you find her a nice name since she answers to everything


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Love Bunny and Poppy and Emily!! Poor dog is going to get confused! I'll try them all!

She slept in a crate in the bathroom. My bedroom is cold, bathroom's warm. And I didn't want to make Bette think she's not top dog, which she always will be. She whined a minute or two, then settled. I woke her this morning. Poor girl has been through a lot! She's sleeping behind me on the couch right now.

Thanks so much for your support!!! Can't tell you how much it means to me.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh Suze . . what a wonderful Christmas you have provided for this little miss!!! I love Bunny!! Thats so cute! Please tell us if you need anything . . I will be happy to send a package out . . you are not that far from us. You are an angel!!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks, Nanci,
She is doing just fine, the vet and the rescue group are providing her food--special expensive canned food--though she's eating everything she sees! 

I bought her a sweater this morning, but it's too small! She is tiny, only weighs 9 pounds, but is big around the chest. Bette's coats are way too big, unfortunately.
She is snuggled up beside me, with her chin on my arm. I'm trying to fuss a lot over Bette so she doesn't get jealous.

Renee--Celeste is beautiful!! Not sure what I'd call her-Celly? It's really a good name. That will be her name for the next few hours! I've tried all the suggestions. Fran works well, and so does Poppy. Bunny failed--my fault, I call Bette so many things beginning with b she was answering to bunny!

She was quiet all night, a real trooper! I think she'll be fine. The cats actually like her, Bette is being indifferent today.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

So glad all is still going well. sounds like Bette and your cats have big hearts like you to take in this little waif. Do you know where and how she was found. What about a christmassy name like Holly or Ivy? I like Fran, Franny, Francis. What about Sophia I believe she is the patron saint of orphans? Hope you have another good night.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Glad she is settling in well, more lovely names, I guess she doesn't care, she is just happy to have you speaking to her and sharing your home and affection with her, she must be so content to have a comfy home now.


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

arlo said:


> So glad all is still going well. sounds like Bette and your cats have big hearts like you to take in this little waif. Do you know where and how she was found. What about a christmassy name like Holly or Ivy? I like Fran, Franny, Francis. What about Sophia I believe she is the patron saint of orphans? Hope you have another good night.


She was found stray in Buffalo, NY (I live south of there). She was at the city shelter for a week, then given to HEART, my rescue group, on Wednesday, and was examined by our wonderful vet. He couldn't bear to put her down--she's so sweet and affectionate, so they called me Wednesday evening, and she arrived Thursday. She's been through a lot, and who knows what before she was found.

I've been taking her outside every couple of hours, and she just showed me she gets it! She went to the door when she had to go! 

Sophia is pretty! Fran has been my go to name. Bette thought Poppy was her stuffed puppy toy, so that didn't work. Celeste works, but Nothing has really clicked yet. Will try Sophia next! Thank you!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I like Lucy


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

I love Lucy , but it's my friend's dog's name, might get confusing! 

I've never had such a hard time picking a name! She sleeps a lot, but Beauty doesn't do it for me.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She is probably shattered after all she has been through and feels she can finally relax.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah Suze what a lovely, lovely story so pleased that she can live the rest of her life with you and Bette. I saw your other thread first but didn't continue reading it where you'd decided on Fern I came searching for thus thread.
But if Fern doesn't stick what about Jesse ...which means gift... She's a gift to you and Bette and your giving her the gift of a lovely, happy life xxx


----------

